# Introducing new females?



## MoodyMouse (Aug 9, 2014)

I adopted 2 young females from a pet shop but ideally I want a social group of 4 females. I can't get to a pet shop that stocks them until next Friday. That will be 6 days after putting these two in their new cage. Is that too late to introduce easily and how would you recommend I do it? Is two new and two original mice a good combination or would 3 new mice make it easier and the original 2 will be outnumbered?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

when you next clean out the cage make sure it is like brand new clean, put them all in together and let them sniff, they will have a little fight but that is to see who is who  
then they will sort it out, it does not matter how old they are, you can still do it


----------



## MoodyMouse (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok thanks. Do I have a better chance of success if they are young or does it usually go well regardless provided you don't have an aggressive doe.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

I've introduced groups of females together and not had any fighting. I always introduce them into a totally clean tank as said above and I place a bit of vanilla essence on each of their backs to help them all smell similar. So far this has worked for me. I do always watch them closely and have enclosures in which I can separate them into if needed.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I have never had a problem introducing females in a brand new clean tank as mentioned above!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

never had a problem introducing females but time is more important as any new mice introduced should go through quarantine for a period of atleast 4 weeks before being introduced.


----------

